# Hose End Sprayer



## airgas1998 (May 1, 2019)

in general how accurate are these as far as rate flow.(when brand new) I have the common othro dial n spray one and always wondered if it's accurate or not. with that said is there any easy way to calibrate these? finally just bought some 3 way herb and I don't see any ratings for the dial n spray's can I go with 1.5oz rate(higher?) and be safe assuming the sprayer of course is somewhat dialed in correctly. thanks guys...


----------



## e30m3ICT (Jun 13, 2019)

Allyn Hane did a video on calibration a few months ago. https://youtu.be/tiZTAWYEzQw

Video is kinda long but it starts about 6:30


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

I only use it for the N ext products like RGS and the others. I wouldn't trust it for weed apps.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Don't share this formula!!!
Spray 'n pray = inaccurate*not accurate



airgas1998 said:


> in general how accurate are these as far as rate flow.(when brand new) I have the common othro dial n spray one and always wondered if it's accurate or not. with that said is there any easy way to calibrate these? finally just bought some 3 way herb and I don't see any ratings for the dial n spray's can I go with 1.5oz rate(higher?) and be safe assuming the sprayer of course is somewhat dialed in correctly. thanks guys...


----------



## airgas1998 (May 1, 2019)

ok... so next q's is if not to trust this how am i going to broadcast 3way on my lawn. i mean i can't imagine using a 2 gal spray tank on 18k sqft...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I used this to blanket spray herbicides a few years ago. You can adjust it for tablespoons or even teaspoons if needed. I wouldn't use a 2 or 4 gallon sprayer for that either!


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

I have used a 1 gallon sprayer to spray a 5k lawn. It'll take time and patience, and calibration. I used a 110 degree fan tip nozzle. I primed the sprayer by pumping it 35 times (= about 35 psi). Walked a straight line for 30 feet, then I pumped it 10 more times. Each pass was 5 feet apart. Two weeks later I bought a Sprayers Plus 4 gallon.



airgas1998 said:


> ok... so next q's is if not to trust this how am i going to broadcast 3way on my lawn. i mean i can't imagine using a 2 gal spray tank on 18k sqft...


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

airgas1998 said:


> ok... so next q's is if not to trust this how am i going to broadcast 3way on my lawn. i mean i can't imagine using a 2 gal spray tank on 18k sqft...


Man... yeah... fairly large area. Even dragging a hose out that far is a downer.

I have a 50 foot hose for my ~1,000 SF backyard and I hate it.

A lot of stuff about lawn care is just a pain in the neck but you gotta do whatcha gotta do...

Even a backpack sprayer... you'll have to fill that up two or three times and then rinsing... trying not to step on the nozzle... avoiding rinse water on the grass... it's just a pain...

Sometimes I think mulch is the answer.

B


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I have made numerous blanket apps for my 20k lawn with a 4 gallon backpack sprayer. I don't particularly enjoy it after the first 8,000 sq ft, but it is doable. I mix and fill and 5-6 times to cover the entire lawn. My pace must slow as I progress, because I am usually a little short at the end. 
I use my hose-end sprayer when I can (mainly for N-Ext products), but I don't use the hose-end for any herbicides.



pennstater2005 said:


> I used this to blanket spray herbicides a few years ago. You can adjust it for tablespoons or even teaspoons if needed. I wouldn't use a 2 or 4 gallon sprayer for that either!


That thing is pretty sweet! I may invest.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@airgas1998 these hose end sprayer work on the venturi principle of creating vacuum via an orifice and the flow of water. The amount of product sucked up will depend on your water flow/pressure. Calibrating the mix ratio is hard for these systems. Add to that the fact that you are walking and dragging a hose around, you could over water one section and under water another one. For not so important rate stuff (eg molasses), these are great.

Do you have so many weeds that you need to blanket apply all of your yard?


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

The Ortho Dial-N-Spray is targeted to gardeners, not lawn people, thus the instructions and the dial are identified in teaspoons, tablespoons, and ounces per gallon. No mention of "per 1000 sq ft."

:lol: I laugh at all the "calibration" videos on how to use this for lawns, suggesting you have to measure the GPM, adjust your pace to fit so many seconds per 1000 sq. ft., and run a bunch of ratio math before you pour your favorite chemicals into the tank. Good grief. Then to top it all off, some say "Don't worry, if you are way off these chemicals won't hurt a thing." :dumb:

*TRUTH*
You don't need to know or measure the GPM.
You don't need to know or measure the gallons used per 1000 sq ft.
You don't need to modify your normal pace.
You don't need a stop watch.
You don't need a calculator, run ratios, or refer to a logbook.

Stay tuned .... I'm working on a short Video on this sprayer, and a similar one for the Chapin unit.

TOMMY


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

TommyTester said:


> The Ortho Dial-N-Spray is targeted to gardeners, not lawn people, thus the instructions and the dial are identified in teaspoons, tablespoons, and ounces per gallon. No mention of "per 1000 sq ft."
> 
> :lol: I laugh at all the "calibration" videos on how to use this for lawns, suggesting you have to measure the GPM, adjust your pace to fit so many seconds per 1000 sq. ft., and run a bunch of ratio math before you pour your favorite chemicals into the tank. Good grief. Then to top it all off, some say "Don't worry, if you are way off these chemicals won't hurt a thing." :dumb:
> 
> ...


Agree on all points. When I blanket sprayed WBG and WBG CCO a few years ago I used common sense when spraying. And I did multiple applications a couple weeks apart of each all with the Chapin. I didn't kill anything but the weeds.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

I bought one of those Ortho sprayers for my insecticide and N-Ext applications. It's much quicker and easier than using my 2 gal pump sprayer.

The only math I do is to figure out how much product I need to cover my square footage. Then I just set the dial to a low enough setting that I can easily get the product out without having to rush but not so low that I'm standing there forever waiting on the tank to empty. As long as I evenly spray the product across the desired area, it's "calibrated" in my eyes. I'm also on a well so trying to calculate GPM and all that other "crap" is a waste anyway.


----------



## airgas1998 (May 1, 2019)

and tbh that is what I've done in the past. I simply put it @ 1.5oz on the dial and applied to the lawn as strategically as I could. it's worked for me before as well without burning my lawn up. either I got lucky or as the above says common sense in spraying you shall be ok. It must of worked ok as I certainly could smell the 2 4 d and see the dying weeds in the past.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

As promised.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpLD2x6T0m8[/media]


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Here's a Handy chart for your Notebook.


----------



## airgas1998 (May 1, 2019)

thanks for your time and effort.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@TommyTester did you record your hose end pressure/gpm? I think the results of this test will depend on that flow plus the viscosity of the material (water vs molasses).

I could see for a high carrier soil application how this could work.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

@g-man 34 PSI at the gun and 2.16 GPM (150 feet of 5/8" hose). These readings did not change as I rolled through the settings. Even the OFF setting passes the water through.

I haven't tried anything thick. To avoid choking it, it might be wise to rig up a 1-gallon milk-jug, diluting the thick stuff 2x-4x, and running a longer clear line into the jug (holding it in your free hand).

For example, Humic 12, which should be applied at 6 oz per 1000 sq. ft. could be diluted 3x, making 18 oz. If you set the Ortho on the dial marked 6oz, it will deliver about 18 oz per 1000 per my test. One milk jug (128 oz) therefore would cover 8000 sq. ft. I'm pretty sure it will siphon up OK with the longer line.

As my Note 1 stated, people should run a test of their own before they first spray. I tested a bunch of settings, but testing the ones we lawn geeks might use could be enough - the ones marked 2, 4, and 6 oz.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You static psi is around 60psi? Most of city folks will have around 60psi. Of course the dynamic will depend on the hose, connectors, splitter, spigot inline pipe, etc.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

g-man said:


> You static psi is around 60psi?


 ... YUP.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Thank you @TommyTester! I have been thinking about this for a bit too, but always turned off by just how complicated everything has to be "calibrating" the unit. Your video and your table you provided here is really a great tool.

I will be picking it up and trying it out.


----------



## ck42 (Sep 16, 2019)

Another shout-out to @TommyTester for doing this!


----------

